
Nintendo Has Sold 19.67M Switch Consoles to Date - Tomte
http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2018/07/nintendo_has_sold_19_67_million_switch_consoles_to_date
======
anorphirith
"profit 42 percent jump year-on-year" now that's a number I can relate to

~~~
gamerslife22
Quoting someone at the Internet: _" We’re living in a low-return, high-risk
world."_

Understatement of the century. ^^

------
darkstar999
> 86.93 Switch games have been sold since day one.

That's not very many games. Or bad editing.

~~~
monk_e_boy
I keep wanting to buy one, but the lack of games is evident. My friends who
have one enjoy playing the same few games over and over.

~~~
stuckinarut
I have a bunch, I don't play games often enough for the lack to bother me.
Plus some really good multiplayer stuff.

------
gamerslife22
"Switch-Consoles" ??? just wondering... a few days ago, i saw a beautiful
looking Mahjong-game by Nintendo sold for ~$190,- (should not be an add
but...) it really rubbed my attention (-:

Hint: i was looking for a card-game done by Nintendo so it may be a by-catch
to lower "shipping costs"... (-;

~~~
EpicEng
I have no idea what you're trying to get across here

~~~
icsllaf
Nintendo used to be a company that made card games back in the early 1900s.

~~~
EpicEng
Yes, but... what's the point?

